# Threshold



## littlemissattitude (Sep 17, 2005)

Did any of you (probably US only) see the premiere of "Threshold" last night?  I think this is going to be a good one.  Interesting - if kind of quirky - collection of characters, fairly intelligent writing, and a credible storyline, in my opinion.

So, if you did see this, what did you think?


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey there Little M.A, 

My wife and I watched it. We liked the three "lone gunman-esque" scientists a lot. All are very good actors and the charactrers are a hoot. 

The storyline was engaging, and rather creepy. It will be interesting to see how it does. The two hour premier was a bit much to sit through, the pacing was a bit off for that much TV. 
I have to say I dont care much for the free lance soldier-model dude, just a tad smarmy for my tastes. 
I wasnt sure I believed the main female character either. I guess its her job to deal with these sorts of situations, but you would think an alien invasion would elicit some sort of emotional response. JMHO. 

I havent seen the ratings yet, did it do well? I think once it gets going its the kind of show that is going to have a hard time picking up viewers along the way.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 20, 2005)

The two-hour premiere did seem a little long, but I don't think they had much choice, there was so much to introduce, both in terms of characters and situations.  I can't really think of much they could have cut, and I don't think it would have been nearly as effective done over two weeks.  But that's just me.

I don't know.  I kind of liked the main female character.  I loved it when she was asked if she was afraid of dating men smarter than her.  Her reply: "Don't know.  Never met one."  Very matter of fact.  I also loved when they delivered the things the aging hippie character requested.  He seemed surprised that they had done exactly as they had said and gotten whatever he requested.  Gotta love a man who asks for a harmonica. The only thing better would have been if he had requested a yo-yo.  That might well just be me...I love yo-yos.   And I hadn't thought of it before you said it, but those three do resemble the Lone Gunmen just a little bit.  I loved the Lone Gunmen.

I haven't seen any ratings yet.  I hope did well, though.  I agree that it might be difficult to get into this one after its been on very long.  I hope that they will at least repeat the pilot not very far in, as they did with "Lost", for those who didn't get to see it the first time it was broadcast.


----------



## Alysheba (Sep 30, 2005)

I didn't care for the two main characters, but the supporting cast was good. Personally I loved the Klingon comment. LOLOLOL


----------



## Dave (Nov 17, 2005)

Anyone see Brannon Braga's new series 'Threshold'?

I don't know what I expected, it was gripping, but reminded my too much of the 'Black Oil' episodes of the 'X-Files', especially the ship based one and the chemical plant one - which were the two sets used in the first two episodes of this too. Mix that with Tom Clancy's Op Centre and you pretty much have 'Threshold'.

Some interesting characters. Brent Spiner is good in whatever he does. I like the idea of more people with disabilities on TV, but why make the dwarf the mathematical genius? Why do all mathematical geniuses have to be weird with strange proclivities? I'm thinking Ian in 'Jurassic Park' here. More likely they would be accountants who did Sudoku.

Lots of other ex-Star Trek people involved in this, but I would prefer Mulder and Scully on the case.


----------



## RangerOne SG13 SOR (Nov 20, 2005)

I couldnt really get into it, like you said a lot of references to other shows.  You know the direction it is taking and too many closed sets, refinerys and plant buildings etc. The super human strength, the psychic connection etc. 

It is going to be like x files in that every episode while something will happen it will not affect the wider public.  It wont escalate, so the public are unawares unlike say the 4400.

Still early days, though so I will watch on and see if it gets better.


----------



## Dave (Nov 26, 2005)

I watched the second episode, but I agree with what you say about "while something will happen it will not affect the wider public." And it still keeps reminding me of other shows. "The Invaders" came to mind this week. I know it's hard to be truly original, but it has to make itself more 'different' than it is. Anyway, it's all over now - I just hope they write a decent conclusion... 





> _from SciFi Wire_
> 
> *CBS Cancels Threshold?*
> 
> ...


----------



## RangerOne SG13 SOR (Nov 26, 2005)

Well Im not suprised, compared with Invasion and surface Threshold is awfully slow.

Invasion is a good thriller and Surface is suprisingly easy to watch with some good multi thread plots.

Only thing good about Threshold was the lead role as she had a nice set of ladylumps   

HEHEHEHE


"cough"...sorry  :blush: 

Ranger


----------



## Dave (Dec 10, 2005)

Carla Gugino is her name.

I haven't seen Surface or Invasion yet. Threshold is getting better I think, though the axe seems permanent.

I liked this weeks episode when they had to enlist the help of a policewoman, though I hated the stunt they pulled with the plot.

Molly was clearly heard telling the cop that aliens were involved, and I thought they must be going to bring her into the group, but at the end it was explained away as al qaeda. Since when did al qaeda have microchips "Bill Gates would sell his mother to Apple for" and have terrorists able to climb high voltage fences and still live? Yet, the inquisitive cop suddenly fell for it all.


----------



## RangerOne SG13 SOR (Dec 10, 2005)

Surface will come to ITV4 when it launches. Not sure if Invasion will air here in the UK though.

Blessed are the torronts of sacred SCIFI!!  Better than a VCR


----------



## Dave (Aug 8, 2006)

*The Way it was Supposed to End*

Even though it was slow, and you knew that little would get resolved that particular week, I was watching it still, so you may be as interested as me in how it had been planned to pan out if it hadn't been cancelled: 





> _from Hailing Frequencies #344_
> 
> *THRESHOLD*
> 
> ...


----------

